# Cannot connect to wireless router (using ath9k and wicd)

## GenericGuy

I cannot connect to my wireless router for some reason. According to dmesg, it will either time out on authentication or association (and I don't really know what that is), seemingly randomly between the two. Here's one of the failed connections:

```
[57747.189668] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[57747.286128] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[57747.326039] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link down

[57747.326051] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link down

[57747.326303] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[57747.529151] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[57748.981865] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link up

[57748.982035] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[57750.078640] wlan0: authenticate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1)

[57750.278047] wlan0: authenticate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 2)

[57750.478027] wlan0: authenticate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 3)

[57750.678027] wlan0: authentication with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 timed out

[57759.410013] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[57764.302582] wlan0: direct probe to 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1/3)

[57764.502031] wlan0: direct probe to 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 2/3)

[57764.702022] wlan0: direct probe to 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 3/3)

[57764.902011] wlan0: direct probe to 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 timed out

[57778.524569] wlan0: direct probe to 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1/3)

[57778.724040] wlan0: direct probe to 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 2/3)

[57778.924020] wlan0: direct probe to 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 3/3)

[57779.124049] wlan0: direct probe to 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 timed out

[57788.159869] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[57788.195031] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link down

[57788.195041] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link down

[57788.195288] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[57788.269515] wlan0: direct probe to 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1/3)

[57788.278661] wlan0: direct probe to 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1/3)

[57789.882327] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link up

[57789.882479] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[57800.738068] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

Here's my uname -a:

```
Linux powernoob 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Fri Sep 16 21:35:34 CDT 2011 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8200 @ 2.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Here's lspci, although I'm pretty sure the issue isn't there:

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 1000

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at fbff0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable- Count=1 Masked-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k
```

It works just fine on my netbook, with the same drivers.

Edit: Okay, I have no fucking clue what this thing is doing now. It's pissing me off to no end.

```
[74105.507530] wlan0: authenticate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1)

[74105.509265] wlan0: authenticated

[74105.509282] wlan0: associate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1)

[74105.514256] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=4)

[74105.514261] wlan0: associated

[74105.798274] wlan0: deauthenticating from 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 by local choice (reason=3)

[74105.814961] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[74105.940405] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[74106.512620] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link down

[74106.512634] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link down

[74106.512792] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[74106.996059] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[74108.231385] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link up

[74108.231544] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[74109.720542] wlan0: authenticate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1)

[74109.722263] wlan0: authenticated

[74109.722290] wlan0: associate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1)

[74109.733835] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=4)

[74109.733839] wlan0: associated

[74109.734109] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[74114.455107] wlan0: deauthenticated from 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (Reason: 6)

[74114.490015] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

[74118.354049] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[74118.825536] wlan0: authenticate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1)

[74118.827268] wlan0: authenticated

[74118.827292] wlan0: associate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1)

[74118.831735] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=4)

[74118.831738] wlan0: associated

[74120.706020] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

[74124.610298] wlan0: deauthenticated from 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (Reason: 6)

[74124.642077] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[74128.977515] wlan0: authenticate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1)

[74128.977529] wlan0: deauthenticating from 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 by local choice (reason=3)

[74129.005510] wlan0: authenticate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1)

[74129.007329] wlan0: authenticated

[74129.007351] wlan0: associate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1)

[74129.207014] wlan0: associate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 2)

[74129.209139] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=4)

[74129.209144] wlan0: associated

[74132.596447] wlan0: deauthenticated from 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (Reason: 6)

[74132.608150] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

[74136.944523] wlan0: authenticate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1)

[74136.946250] wlan0: authenticated

[74136.946272] wlan0: associate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1)

[74136.951022] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=4)

[74136.951025] wlan0: associated

[74140.261018] wlan0: deauthenticated from 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (Reason: 6)

[74140.273167] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[74144.609558] wlan0: authenticate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1)

[74144.611278] wlan0: authenticated

[74144.611296] wlan0: associate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1)

[74144.811008] wlan0: associate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 2)

[74145.011016] wlan0: associate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 3)

[74145.211013] wlan0: association with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 timed out

[74147.716635] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[74147.826553] wlan0: authenticate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1)

[74147.828284] wlan0: authenticated

[74147.828299] wlan0: associate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1)

[74147.908328] wlan0: deauthenticating from 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 by local choice (reason=3)

[74147.934475] wlan0: authenticate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1)

[74147.934508] wlan0: deauthenticating from 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 by local choice (reason=3)

[74148.033990] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link down

[74148.034005] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link down

[74148.034181] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[74148.334049] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link down

[74148.334204] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[74149.817137] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[74149.994762] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[74150.000348] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link up

[74150.000504] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[74150.211779] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link down

[74150.211793] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link down

[74150.211959] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[74151.867575] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link up

[74151.867740] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[74158.831512] wlan0: authenticate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1)

[74158.833234] wlan0: authenticated

[74158.833247] wlan0: associate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1)

[74159.033013] wlan0: associate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 2)

[74159.038056] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=4)

[74159.038060] wlan0: associated

[74159.038311] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[74162.073951] wlan0: deauthenticated from 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (Reason: 6)

[74162.086155] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[74162.882007] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[74166.421557] wlan0: authenticate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1)

[74166.423271] wlan0: authenticated

[74166.423288] wlan0: associate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1)

[74166.429779] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=4)

[74166.429784] wlan0: associated

[74169.439754] wlan0: deauthenticated from 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (Reason: 2)

[74169.451171] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

[74170.050006] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

[74173.786536] wlan0: authenticate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 1)

[74173.986026] wlan0: authenticate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 2)

[74174.186017] wlan0: authenticate with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 (try 3)

[74174.386014] wlan0: authentication with 3c:ea:4f:67:1a:51 timed out
```

----------

## Martux

What is this supposed to mean:

```

[74170.050006] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

I believe you still use IPv4, right? Maybe that's a direction to dig?

----------

## cach0rr0

nah, the "no ipv6 routers" thing is actually normal, same on all of my machines, ath9k iwlagn, all do the same

I would be more interested to know if trying to run wpa_supplicant by hand on the command line seems to successfully associate/authenticate. Try with both -Dwext and -Dnl80211 (the latter should be correct for any recent kernel)

----------

